

The Lean UX Manifesto - acconrad
http://uxdesign.smashingmagazine.com/2014/01/08/lean-ux-manifesto-principle-driven-design/

======
ramlijohn
Interesting read. Would have been sweet if author of this manifesto, Anthony
Viviano, got feedback and endorsement from Laura Klein (author of UX for Lean
Teams) or Jeff Gothelf (author of Lean UX)

